# Steve Ballmer Set to Banish Apple Devices at Clippers



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Former Microsoft CEO and new Los Angeles Clippers owner Steve Ballmer proved he's still extremely loyal to his old company Thursday, when he revealed in an interview that the NBA team will "probably" have to get rid of its iPads.
> 
> "Most of the Clippers are on Windows, some of the players and coaches are not," Ballmer told Reuters. He added that Clippers coach Doc Rivers "kind of knows that’s a project":
> 
> ...


http://mashable.com/2014/09/25/ballmer-apple-clippers/


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmm ... don't know that I like that. What's next?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Is he giving out free Zunes?

All jokes aside Surface is a pretty good tablet. I got both and ive been using the Surface more then the Ipad


----------

